# Fiona had triplets!!!



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

We have three Nubian/Boer does. This nanny is the biggest pain in my butt, she's partially feral and hard to catch but she gave me 3 healthy does. One is extremely tiny so she is inside with us being fed and loved on. We also picked up another papered doe baby who is also a bottle baby, so my kids will be busy lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What beautiful does and babies... congratulations


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you!! We sadly missed this birth and only caught it with our blink cameras, because after church we had to head out and go pick up our new papered boer buck for our breeding this year 😭❤ but coming home to fresh babies wasn't so bad


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!
Beautiful kids and lovely pictures of the young lady with the fur babies. 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

So adorable  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw so cute! Congrats! The last picture is adorable btw!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Kids and kids. It doesn't get much cuter than that.

Whereas I like to see babies born; it is great to know that things went so well that no help was needed.


----------

